# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  MSC Splendida

## ορφεας

Στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου βρίσκεται σήμερα το MSC SPLENDIDA απο τις 07:15. Προηγούμενες στάσεις ήταν το Κατάκολο και ο Πειραιάς.

----------


## cptept

ΤΟ MSC SPLENDIDA ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ ΡΟΔΟ ΤΗΝ 23/12/2009.

----------


## ελμεψη

Δυστυχως δεν καταφερα να το φωτογραφισω απο κοντα αλλα μιας και αναφερθηκε η αφιξη του στη Ροδο θα σας δειξω δυο φωτογραφιες απο την αναχωρηση του για Αλεξανδρια απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου.

DSC03069.JPG

DSC03072.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

οριστε 2 απο τον πειραια και σε αυτο το θεμα...

DSC03213.JPG

DSC03215.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δυστυχως δεν καταφερα να το φωτογραφισω απο κοντα αλλα μιας και αναφερθηκε η αφιξη του στη Ροδο θα σας δειξω δυο φωτογραφιες απο την αναχωρηση του για Αλεξανδρια απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου.


Νικόλα επειδή δεν το είδες από κοντά στο λιμάνι μας.. Είναι από την προηγούμενη επίσκεψή του στο νησί μας! 

DSCN3699.jpg

DSCN3700.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Για να δούμε αυτό τον πραγματικό βάπορα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου πριν απο πολύ λίγο.. Επίσης να πώ οτι αυτό το βαπόρι ξεχωρίσει απο όλες τις πολυκατοικίες του Ηρακλείου απο όποιο μέρος και να το δείς!!!
DSC00055.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αντε παλι Γιαννιώ...ζωγράφισες!!!!!! :Wink: Τέλεια.....εδω φαινόταν απο το Κακό Ορος κοντά στο ΄Κοκκίνη Χάνι.....εβλεπες μια τσιμινιερα πανω στο αεροδρομιο!

----------


## SOLSTICE

20-11-09: Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ SPLENDIDA!!! ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΑ!

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση του θηρίου της MSC από τον Πειραιά στις 22-12-09... 
PC221282.JPGPC221283.JPG

PC221284.JPGPC221285.JPG

----------


## cyprus4ever

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες παιδιά, από ένα υπέροχο καράβι! Μακάρι να έκανε τόσο συχνές επισκέψεις και στη Λεμεσό. Αν και δεν συγκρίνεται σε τίποτα με τα κλασσικά σκαριά, η προσωπική μου γνώμη -αν μου επιτρέπετε- είναι ότι τα νεότευκτα της MSC, όπως το SPLENDIDA, είναι τα μόνα καράβια της "νέας γενιάς" που έχουν δικό τους ξεχωριστό χαρακτήρα που τα κάνει να διαφέρουν από τις υπόπλοιπες πολυκατοικίες που κυκλοφορούν στις θάλασσες τα τευταία χρόνια...

----------


## ορφεας

Το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου φιλοξένησε σήμερα απο τις 07:00 το πρωι έως τις 13:30 το μεσημέρι το νεότευκτο κρουαζερόπλοιο, MSC SPLENDIDA.

----------


## mike_rodos

Όπως είχε αναφέρει σε post EΔΩ  ο φίλος SOLSTICE, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο MSC FANTASIA σήμερα 2/1/2010 θα προσέγγιζε το λιμάνι στο νησί της Ρόδου... όποτε το MSC FANTASIA στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί...
Αφιερωμένες στον SOLSTICE και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου...

DSCN3838.jpg

DSCN3842.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

2 φωτογραφίες από τη χθεσινή του άφιξη στον Πειραιά!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Χέρεταιιιι φιλαράκια του φόρουμ...άλλη μια φορά το MSC SPLENDIDA στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου αυτη την ΄φορά εν πλώ.Αφιερωμένες στον Thanasis89.dokimakos21,solstice,stratoscy,Leo,vinm  an,gianniks88,MILTIADIS,
theofilos-ship!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73022

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73023

----------


## stratoscy

[QUOTE=artmios sintihakis;301563]Χέρεταιιιι φιλαράκια του φόρουμ...άλλη μια φορά το MSC SPLENDIDA στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου αυτη την ΄φορά εν πλώ.Αφιερωμένες στον Thanasis89.dokimakos21,solstice,stratoscy,Leo,vinm  an,gianniks88,MILTIADIS,
theofilos-ship!!!

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε  artmios sintihakis για τις εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.Εντυπωσιακός ο απόπλους στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ευχαριστώ για τη αφιέρωση :Wink: . Το πλοίο θα ξανάρθει στο Ηράκλειο την Τετάρτη 27/1!

----------


## giannisk88

> Χέρεταιιιι φιλαράκια του φόρουμ...άλλη μια φορά το MSC SPLENDIDA στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου αυτη την ΄φορά εν πλώ.Αφιερωμένες στον Thanasis89.dokimakos21,solstice,stratoscy,Leo,vinm  an,gianniks88,MILTIADIS,
> theofilos-ship!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73022
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73023


Τελικά είσαι ο πανταχού παρόν και τα πάντα φωτογραφίζον!!!!
Απιστευτες φωτο!!!Muchos Gracias!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

MSC SPLENDIDA εν πλω στην περιοχή του Κοκκίνη Χάνι κ μάλιστα μέσα απο την τάξη μου...Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε?Έχω κ γαμώ τις θέες!!!Αφιερωμένες στους Leo,giannisk88,theofilos-ship,giovanaut,stefanosp,vinmancpt babi,dokimakos21!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74578

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74579

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74581

----------


## theofilos-ship

*thanx Αρτεμη...πολυ ομορφες*

----------


## Giovanaut

> MSC SPLENDIDA εν πλω στην περιοχή του Κοκκίνη Χάνι κ μάλιστα μέσα απο την τάξη μου...Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε?Έχω κ γαμώ τις θέες!!!Αφιερωμένες στους Leo,giannisk88,theofilos-ship,giovanaut,stefanosp,vinmancpt babi,dokimakos21!


Ευχαριστουμε Αρτεμη για την αφιερωση και για την ποιοτικη δουλεια...!!!!!!
Χαιρετισματα απο Βορεια...!!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Yπεροχες !!!
Να σαι καλα Αρτεμη!!!!

----------


## vinman

> MSC SPLENDIDA εν πλω στην περιοχή του Κοκκίνη Χάνι κ μάλιστα μέσα απο την τάξη μου...Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε?Έχω κ γαμώ τις θέες!!!Αφιερωμένες στους Leo,giannisk88,theofilos-ship,giovanaut,stefanosp,vinmancpt babi,dokimakos21!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74578
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74579
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74581


...χάλια θέα Αρτέμη...χάλια.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Τυχερέ....!!!!!!!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Χτες το μεγαθήριο της MSC ήταν στο μεγάλο λιμάνι σε μια από τις τελευταίες κρουαζιέρες στην Ελλάδα. Αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας!

----------


## ελμεψη

Σε συνεχεια του φιλου SOLSTICE το μεγαθηριο ηταν σημερα στο λιμανι της Ροδου.Απολαυστε το...


DSC03825(1).JPG

----------


## minoan

MSCSplendida260110.jpg

Και στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε μου minoan είναι μια σκέτη κούκλα!!!!Αφιερωμένη η παρακάτω φωτό σε σένα,όπου αναχωρεί απο το λιμάνι μας!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79563

----------


## giannisk88

Αναχώρηση λοιπόν 13.30 απο το Ηράκλειο και οι απανταχού παρόντες έμειναν με το στώμα ορθάνοιχτο...
Αφιερωμένες στον Αρτέμη στο Γιαννιώ (Νισσος Μύκονος) και στο Μαράκι..
Είχα πάρει και βίντεο και θα ανέβουν και στο μπλόγκ μου και εδώ τις προσεχής ώρες/μέρες :Wink: 
DSC00193.JPG

DSC00199.JPG

DSC00200.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιάννη υπέροχος ο βάπορας!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## giannisk88

Να'σαι καλά john
Ορίστε και τα βιντεάκια
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnJmC9Gvfag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=584qsy7NiqY

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να σαι καλά Γιαννιώ.....τι σού πα???Δεν σου ειπα να κάτσεις στην αναχώρηση του για να μείνεις με το στόμα ανοιχτόοο.....να υποθέσω έμεινες κατενθουσιασμένος!!Καταπληκτικόο το βαπόρι!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο... Πολύ καλή δουλειά...

----------


## giannisk88

@ Αρτέμης: Φιλαράκι όχι κατενθουσιασμένος μόνο!!!Οταν περνάει απο εκεί δίπλα στο κόκκινο νιώθεις* δέος*!!!!!Οπως μου είπες αξιζεεε!!!
Δεν εχω ξανανιώσει ετσι!!!

@mike rodos: να είσαι καλά φιλε μου!!

----------


## minoan

@artmios sintihakis ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση, αν και σήμερα δεν το πρόλαβα τελικά!!!!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Είστε τυχεροί οι Ηρακλιώτες, αφού θα σας ξαναεπισκεφτεί 2 φορές ακόμα ενώ στον Πειραιά, θα το αποχαιρετήσουμε στις 19/3. Ευτυχώς για λίγο και μετά ραντεβού το Νοέμβρη..!

----------


## minoan

MSCSplendida260110_1.jpg

¶λλη μια από το Ηράκλειο, αφιερωμένη στον artmios sintihakis

----------


## minoan

ΛιμάνιΗρακλείου.jpg
Σχεδόν 15Km μακρυά από το Ηράκλειο και όμως φαίνεται ακόμα!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτό θα πεί κάλυψη ενός βαποριού!!!
Φωτο απο κοντά απο μακρυά απο τον απόπλου απο τα ύφαλα δεν εχουμε βγάλει ακόμα χαχα
Καταπληκτική φίλε Μινόαν!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

MSC SPLENDIDA.Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο που ερωτεύτηκαν όλοι οι Ηρακλείωτες απο την πρωτη μέρα που ήρθε στην πόλη μας!!!Αφιερωμένη φιλε μου minoan k giannisk88...μόλις έχει βγει απο το λιμάνι μας!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79850

----------


## minoan

Καταπληκτική φώτο φίλε artmios sintihakis! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

@giannisk88 να σαι καλά, όσο για τα ύφαλα όλο και κάποιος θα το δοκιμάσει  :Razz:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Για άλλη μια φορά στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!Σήμερα 12-03-2010.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81462

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81463
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Kαι άλλη μια που την καλοπίζουν....!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81465

----------


## minoan

MSCSplendida230310.jpg
23/03/10 στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου  :Surprised:

----------


## SOLSTICE

Tελευταία αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 19/3. Επόμενο ραντεβού στις 16/11!!! :Smile:

----------


## nkr

Ωραιες φωτο απο το Ηρακλειο και απο τον Πειραια!!! :Surprised:

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενας γιγαντας που θα αργησουμε να τον ξαναδουμε στα νερα μας στην τελευταια του αναχωρηση απο την Ροδο.

DSC_2686(1).JPG

DSC_2713(1).JPG

----------


## Leo

Από το συνδρομιτικό Safety at Sea International διαβάζουμε:


A WOMAN has reportedly been killed and another passenger critically injured in the collapse of a gangway from MSC Splendida in Genoa.

Dozens of other passengers watched as the metal walkway crashed on 24 July more than 9m into the sea, taking the two victims with it, Italy?s ANSA news agency reported today.

Maria Mercedes Bonastre, 65 of Barcelona, was named as the woman who was killed in the fall; Fausto Del Charro Arraza, 65, was the injured man.

Bonastre was declared dead at the scene after being pulled onto a coastguard launch. Her husband suffered severe head injuries, the news agency said. They had been 

embarking on a seven-night cruise, with stops in Marseilles, Barcelona, Tunis, Malta, Messina and Civitavecchia. 

The 137,936gt ship is scheduled tomorrow to sail into the Grand Harbour of Valletta in Malta.

----------


## DeepBlue

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά.Για τους mastrokostas,pantelis2009,vinman,T.S.S. APOLLON,Leo,nkr,ιθακη,dokimakos21. :Wink:  P1050377.jpg

P1050382.jpg

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## SOLSTICE

Όπως πέρσι, έτσι και φέτος το MSC Fantasia θα εκτελέσει την πρωτοχρονιάτικη κρουαζιέρα στην Ελλάδα! Με μια σημαντική διαφορά: θα είναι το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο σε δύο ελληνικά λιμάνια!!! Το πρόγραμμά του έχει ως εξής:
Saturday, January 1, 2011     Heraklion, Greece     09:00 AM     06:00 PM            
Sunday, January 2, 2011 Rhodes, Greece     08:00 AM     02:00 PM
Fantastico ποδαρικό!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## SOLSTICE

(Μάλλον σε λάθος κατήγορια το έγραψα. Aς το μεταφέρει κάποιος στα "Κρουαζιερόπλοια". Sorry  :Surprised: ops :Smile:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Tέλεια το MSC FANTASIA στο Ηράκλειο....Πέρσι αν θυμάμαι καλά Πρωτοχρονιά στην πόλη μας έκανε η MSC SPLENDIDA!!!
Kαι ελπίζω το Fantastικο ποδαρικό που θα κάνει αυτο το φαντασμαγορικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο να έχει θετική επίδραση στον τομέα της κρουαζιέρας για την πόλη μας,αν κ τα στοιχεία δείχνουν οτι θα πάμε ακόμα καλύτερα!!!!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Aπ' ότι θυμάμαι το Splendida έκανε ανταλλαγή δρομολογίων με το Fantasia και πέρυσι όπως φέτος. Γι' αυτό και το δεύτερο έκανε (και θα ξανακάνει) ποδαρικό στη Ρόδο και δεν τα πήγε καθόλου άσχημα το 2010! Οπότε, καμία ανησυχία. Είδες η Aida..! :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πέρσι όντως το MSC SPLENDIDA έκανε πρωτοχρονιά στο Ηράκλειο κ θυμάμαι οτι είχε αναχωρήσει για Αλεξάνδρεια!!!
Πλοία πολύ τυχερά κ με καλό ποδαρικό..αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ..
Και το λέω μιας κ εμείς είχαμε 30% αυξηση στα κρουαζιερόπλοια την σεζόν του 2010!!!
Και φέτος αναμένεται να αυξηθεί κ άλλο!!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Για να το λες εσύ που μένεις Ηράκλειο, σίγουρα θα θυμάσαι καλύτερα.
Τι μεγαθήριο όμως..!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ειδικα το SPLENDIDA είναι το αγαπημένο μου κρουαζιερόπλοιο.......Όποτε έρχεται Ηράκλειο πάω κ το θαυμάζω κ όχι μόνο έγω αλλα κ πολύ άλλοι Ηρακλειώτες!!!Ειδικά την ώρα της αναχωρησής του, συγκεντρώνεται αρκετός κόσμος στο κόκκινο φανάρι κ παρακολουθεί το θηριο να αναχωρει!!!Την Τετάρτη που μας πέρασε κ που επισκεφθηκε την πόλη μας αποβίβασε 3.000 επιβάτες απο 41 διαφορετικές χώρες!!
Εδώ σε μία απο τις αναχωρήσεις του.....
msc splendida -04.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

Κάθε αναχώρηση των δύο αυτών πλοίων είναι θέαμα!! 333 μέτρα είναι αυτά! Αν το Fantasia αναχωρήσει όπως το αδελφάκι του στην τελευταία επίσκεψη στον Πειραιά (από τη 2η μέχρι την 9η είναι οι δικές μου), τότε δε θα έχετε μόνο Fantastico ποδαρικό αλλά και θεαματικό!!!

ΥΓ. Σωστή ενότητα, αλλά λάθος όνομα. MSC Fantasia! :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Φθινοπωρινη αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά.                         P1050379.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πέρσι όντως το MSC SPLENDIDA έκανε πρωτοχρονιά στο Ηράκλειο κ θυμάμαι οτι είχε αναχωρήσει για Αλεξάνδρεια!!!
> Πλοία πολύ τυχερά κ με καλό ποδαρικό..αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ..
> Και το λέω μιας κ εμείς είχαμε 30% αυξηση στα κρουαζιερόπλοια την σεζόν του 2010!!!
> Και φέτος αναμένεται να αυξηθεί κ άλλο!!!


Θα διαφωνίσω σε 2 σημεία... Πέρυσι πρωτοχρονιά στο Ηράκλειο όπως και φέτος, έκανε το MSC FANTASIA και όχι το MSC SPLENDIDA, και επόμενως προορισμός δεν ήταν η Αλεξάνδρεια, αλλά η Ρόδος στις 2 Ιανουαρίου, το ίδιο και φέτος..!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

To MSC FANTASIA φίλε μου mike δεν έχει έρθει ποτέ στο Ηράκλειο...Απο την σειρά αυτή έχει έρθει μόνο το MSC SPLENDIDA......και κανένα άλλο!!!Και στο λέω πολύ σίγουρα!
Απλά πέρσι βρίσκοταν στο Αιγαίο κ τα δύο βαπόρια της εταιρείας!!!

----------


## ιθακη

msc splendida στο μεγαλο λιμανι στις 11-1-11 (ολοι οι ασσοι στη σειρα!!!)

DSCN4475.JPG

DSCN4473.JPG

για τους artemis sinthihakis,deep blue kai mike_rodos

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## mike_rodos

MSC Splendida, Ρόδος 20/3/2010. Πραγματικό μεγαθήριο! 
Για τους φίλους του πλοίου! 

DSCN5426.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Ενα βροχερο πρωινο στον Πειραια....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,mike_rodos,minoan,artimios  sintihakis,Ιθακη,Κωστακης,Καρολος,Solstice,giorgos 249,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T. και Leo* 
100_5430.jpg

----------

